# Solar HW tank



## Kurtp2 (Jun 26, 2021)

I got a used water heater tank for solar hot water and noted the previous owner who had the same purpose did not use the middle pipe for overflow but the cold water in. Any ideas why?










Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

